# Need advice stocking wine...



## Fabiola (Nov 24, 2013)

Can someone tell me how do you stock your wine, I have made a few so far about 15 different wines, but I am not sure which ones to make to have a good stock of wine, which are "must haves", or which are the most popular...


----------



## Elmer (Nov 24, 2013)

Make and stock what YOU like.
Otherwise what are you spending your time on?


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 24, 2013)

Makes sense...


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

From everything I've done and read about it seems like people go a few ways:
a) make lots of what you like, and nothing else
b) make lots of what you like, and a little bit of everything else
c) make lots of everything

What do you and your extended family and friends like to drink? That's always a good place to start.

At our house: 
My husband, brother, and Dad like fat, dry reds (cabernet & malbec types)
My Mom, sister, and girlfriends will only drink sweet whites (riesling, island mist types)
"The Boys" like their cigars and port
I like everything, so I'm just happy to be making wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 25, 2013)

Must haves at casa Privitera are:
The crowd pleasers are
Berry Bliss/Blast - a Dragon Blood variation that I make as a Melomel - I haven't run into anyone that doesn't love it yet.
Moscato - this is a nice light Semi sweet white that everyone seems to like - specially my wife!
Merlot - A red that both my wife and enjoy together.
I prefer Reds, big bold reds, so my must have list is:
Brunello
Valpolicella
Amarone
Barolo
Cab Sav
Sangiovese

The key is in the planning, you need to factor in that the wine will not be ready for a year at the least, I approach my wine making as if I'm already out and need to get something in the fermenters (yes, plural) at all times, it is a big rotating door in my wine cellar.
I won't even get into how many batches of beer I brew each season.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 25, 2013)

Great advice as usual, thanks a lot...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 26, 2013)

As others have said, start with what you like. Then branch out from there. I started with big reds, after doing a couple cheap kits and dragon blood for early drinkers. I love Cabs, Zins and big chewy blends. Next was a Super Tuscan. From there, I had a decent supply. I've since made a few whites, and am getting more Italian wines, pinot noir, etc. Of course, I continue to make big reds too.  My goal is to have a cellar consisting mostly of what I like most, but enough other stuff that I can pair with what I'm cooking and/or meet other people's tastes, or bring a nice bottle to someone's house that'll go well with what they are serving. So, a little of everything, given enough time, but mostly what I like. It's just going to take a few years to get there.


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Make what you will like in 1/2 to 1 year. I have just bottled Merlot and Pinot Noir for Thanksgiving and am starting Moscato for this summer.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 30, 2013)

the problem is.... I like every wine...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 30, 2013)

Fabiola said:


> the problem is.... I like every wine...



I agree ^^^^


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 30, 2013)

Fabiola said:


> the problem is.... I like every wine...



Me 2, so what I try to do is make one that will be a quick drinker and the next one I make to age. That way you have wine to drink while you are letting your high end kits age.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 30, 2013)

I always have such a hard time deciding which kit to do next (can usually only afford to do one at a time). They all sound so good in the descriptions...I'm not to the 'eclectic' point yet, but I'm hoping to be there soon


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 1, 2013)

I make what ever high end kit i can get on sale without doubling up. I only use 1 primary and just keep making them as fast as the fermenter empties (and pocket book allows). I have started 5 kits since Oct 19th and my primary is empty again and ready for another. EP Merlot or RQ Cab Sav? Tough choice

cheers


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 1, 2013)

Putterrr said:


> I make what ever high end kit i can get on sale without doubling up. I only use 1 primary and just keep making them as fast as the fermenter empties (and pocket book allows). I have started 5 kits since Oct 19th and my primary is empty again and ready for another. EP Merlot or RQ Cab Sav? Tough choice



For me, the limiting factor is carboy availability. How many carboys do you have going?

I just ordered my 4th carboy. With that in hand, I figure I can follow Tim V's 90-day protocol, while always having one carboy empty (for racking) and start one kit per month. This is my plan, anyway, for the next year or so.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 1, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> For me, the limiting factor is carboy availability. How many carboys do you have going?
> 
> I just ordered my 4th carboy. With that in hand, I figure I can follow Tim V's 90-day protocol, while always having one carboy empty (for racking) and start one kit per month. This is my plan, anyway, for the next year or so.



I get all of my carboys online from Kijiji, and I never pay more than $10 for a 23L, or $15 for a 3 Gal. I've even gotten 1 Gals for $1. I can afford to still make wine this way


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 1, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> For me, the limiting factor is carboy availability. How many carboys do you have going?
> 
> I just ordered my 4th carboy. With that in hand, I figure I can follow Tim V's 90-day protocol, while always having one carboy empty (for racking) and start one kit per month. This is my plan, anyway, for the next year or so.


 
i do 8 red and 3 white at a time plus one free carboy. when i bottle, i start the next one. I also loosely do tim v's method except for the last aging time. i bottle reds at 8 months and whites at 6. i took a month off this summer and then another month making beer i had to rush a bit to get caught up again. almost there except i need to bottle another red. the fun never ends

cheers


----------

